# Does frequent urination come before a +ve HPT?



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I am 2 days before AF is due, and although highly unlikely I have conceived naturally, I cant help symptom spotting...

The other night I was dreaming about my boobs, not in a sexual way, but they were like cones and hard and achy in my dream (yeah, a bit odd I know).  Its just that I was 'aware' of them in my dream, as if they might be 'preparing'.  The other thing is for a couple of days I have needed to pee more and today when I got to work, OMG I could not stop peeing.  Literally every 45 mins I was on the loo and not just a trickle either.

I got home and did a HPT, but it was negative.

So, would frequent urination come before a +ve HPT?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Mandimoo, I wouldn't rule out frequent urination as an early indicator of BFP, I peed for Britain lol... morning, noon and all night long !!
I also had very sore boobs, but in my case, that was down to the pessaries.... my earliest symptoms of pregnancy were frequent urination, feeling nauseous, terrible cramps and windypops   !!!

Hopefully, if you repeat the test in a few days it's changed to a positive   
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Mandimoo

So what was the result in the end I really hope it was a bfp you deserve it!


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

It wasn't the BFP.  I should have known better really with only having one tube, and it being blocked.  Thanks for asking Kiteflyer, hope things are ok with you ?


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Mandymoo- I have had the same symptom this month for about 3 days, and then AF came today. I could have wrote ur post... it does't get any easier does it? d say twice in 12 months my brain let's me think its possible even when know we need further tx.


Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Mandimoo and Hopeful - sending you both   - been there and although we really don't try and get our hopes up too much - that shattering blow is a real kick in the teeth.... and you're absolutely right Hopeful, it never gets easier.
Wishing all you lovely ladies all the very very best on your journies 
Sheila


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

sheila- thanks hun.xx


----------

